

Ask HN: What percentage of submissions show up on front page? - alpb

Is there any public stats that can roughly tell chances of how much of submissions actually made it through the front page?<p>Maybe a volunteer can write a simple daemon that track HN homepage and HN new submission page constantly and figure out a result. I am really curious about the number.
======
ColinWright
I have the data and will check it tomorrow if you send me an email.

Added in edit:

OK, I've just done a quick check. On August 22nd, UK time, there were 772
items submitted. Of those, 90 appeared on the front page. That's between 11%
and 12%.

These figures are probably typical, but if it's more than just idle curiosity,
email me.

------
adrianmn
No need for a script - just take a quick look at the numbers.

1000+ new posts , 50+ make front page on a day

5% is a fair guess

~~~
alpb
Do you have a source for how many submissions are done a day? I'll write a
small script.

